# Abuse Question



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Ever since my only parent died last year and left me as an executor I have put up with abuse from my brothers. Older one and younger one, both bigger then myself. They locked me out of the home I was supposed to be the executor for, then went and filed in court for one of them to be put on it. After 6 months of trying to be executor as the will stated I gave up due to the legal liability factor and what they were doing during those 6 months, giving it to the court to give to a lawyer and told them the truth, a police report was filed due to threats to us and an elderly family member. 

So they talk this lawyer into what they want. Then my sister is ill, with cancer and dies, they take over her place, call me to come help clean her place out after death and then my older brother starts screaming at me, calling me names, saying just about everything disgusting he could think of, verbal abuse when I went near something in her place that he did not want me to see, I am a beneficiary and had every right to be there and look. I was standing in a closed in part of her place, him standing there constantly not giving me room, screaming at the top of his lungs for quite sometime these disgusting things, I tell him to stop many times, yet he does not. I then try to move him away from me, it was so loud my ears were hurting, he then takes my arms and squeezes them as hard as he could and I now have bruises from him. He would not stop until I left the premises. He is an abuser especially to women and someone told me he had done something terrible to her but she is afraid to come forward. What should I do? One of his wives family members is a police man and we feel that they will take his side over the truth here, who can we go to? He is definitely an abuser to women, always has been, and always will be, was on medication and went off by himself, has mental issues, and has been incarcerated before. 

I am afraid after filing a police report about the last time with the younger brother, if I go to the same police, with this one (which is 100% true) and he is formerly related to one of the top ones and speak up again, they will say it is me and I dont know what to do, they are in the town where this happened twice now (first report there were witnesses). Please inform me and what should I do about his family, wife and daughter?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Call the police.

Call the police.

And if that doesn't work, call the police. Then get a lawyer. 

Seriously. If you don't start documenting these things, if they are indeed true, shame on you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Report it sooner than later............. Better to jump the gun than have regrets later.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Did you witness any of this "abuse"?

If not what you're telling us is hearsay and we don't work on hearsay...

Nothing I hate more than an anonymous caller alleging a domestic abuse, then knocking on the door and being bitched at by the female in question. 

If you're that concerned coax her in to calling the police for herself. If she wants the help, she'll seek it....

If you did witness an abuse and will testify, or it's a fresh incident where there's marks on her indicitive and consistent with a battery, then report it to the local PD that has jurisdiction. No cop is going to jeopordize his/her career by blowing off a domestic A&B. If they do they deserve what they get...


----------

